# Tale of the Twin Suns - Beginnings



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 1, 2008)

“Princess Atranna, it has been done. The spell has been found,” the human courier yelled as he burst into the throne room. The elven princess turns to her betrothed, “Prince Johann, if you’ll excuse me I wish to see the Grand Magus’ new spell,” she speaks. Atranna rises from her padded silver throne and strides out of the room, her silk blouse lightly snapping behind her as the wind blows past.

Atranna stops at the castles’ rear balcony and sees the red sun setting into the Shawen [1] Mountains. “This is cutting it close. We do not have much longer until the night takes this world forever,” she whispers to herself. 

The elven beauty arches her back for a moment in a stretch-like manner and then continues to walk down the stone path to the Grand Magus’s tower. Upon arriving she places her right hand upon a black painted slab of stone and the entry to the tower ascends upwards and slips into a hollowed out portion of stone above.

Atranna yells out, “Jorjh, where are you, I wish to see the new spell,” Atranna cries out. “Be down in a moment Milady.” A cacophonous clatter coming from the direction of the library startles the maiden. “Blasted books are everywhere,” the Magus says exclaims. The sound of his steel heeled boots ring out as he descends the stairs from the library into the entryway. “Walk with me to the blast chamber,” the young human wizard says in a low tone. 

“I am excited to see if the spell really will lead us out of this old dying world and to a new young and primordial one,” the princess says. “I guarantee you milady, it most certainly does,” the wizard replies, “here we are. Just past these steel doors.” He reaches out his gloved hands and opens both doors.

The wizard speaks words of arcane power while his hands do a rhythmic dance gathering the energies needed to cast the spell. With an exclamation, a ray of shimmering blue light shoots forth and tears a hole in the fabric of space, linking two worlds together. “There you are milady. As you can clearly see, the world beyond has an abundance of light and is ripe for colonization,” the magus says to the elven princess.

“My word Jojh, you’ve done it, you’ve actually done it. Thank Halayil. [2] I presume it is safe to cross the threshold,” Atranna asks in an excited tone. “Quite so, milady, but might I recommend taking a regiment to explore the new world safely,” Jorjh replies. “Absolutely, you are quite right. I’ll assemble one, post haste,” Atranna replies.

---------------------------------
1. Pronounced ZHa-wen.
2. The Elven All-Mother

I'm going to aim for updates twice weekly, but if that proves troublesome then it'll only be once a week, maybe more depending on my whims and level of creativity.

For anybody that wishes to discuss or ask questions regarding this story hour please, do so in this thread. I'd like to keep this Story Hour free of side comments. As an aside I'll also be posting up a Rogues Gallery for the characters that are involved in this story for those interested.


----------

